# Do You Vacuum Your Dog?



## Faelan (Jun 25, 2012)

Pulled out the vacuum today to start cleaning couches. Faelan is beginning to blow his coat and there is dog hair EVERYWHERE!!! Anyways, both him and my boxer were doing everything they could to get in front of the hose/brush attachment until I finally gave in and vacuumed them down. It's something they absolutely love, so I was curious as to how many people actually vacuum their dogs and how their dogs feel about it.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I have to post guards around the vacuum just to get it out of the closet. 

Lisl is certain that mean ol' vacuum is gonna suck her master right up and she'll never ever see me again.

I have to crate her when I vacuum. Or use my power tools. She thinks those are undoubtably related to the vacuum cleaner and will probably take my arm clean off if she's not there to watch and bark.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I vacuum my golden and he loves it. I just did it yesterday. The GSD watched, so i will gradually teach her that its okay. She is not afraid of the vacuum and she doesn't go after it, she walks right next to me as I vacuum. I have to tell her to move if she's in my way, in no way does she feel that the vacuum is going to hurt her


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

My long haired shepherd loves it!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Hmmm I just might have to try this


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

When I'm using the shop vac, there's Timber waiting for his turn. He loves it!


----------



## Faelan (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm glad I'm not alone lol! I have been brushing out Faelan every day lately but he loves to eat the clumps of hair that fall off him. (?? Weirdo) At least with vacuuming all the hair ends up inside the canister instead of his mouth. I'm waiting for him to cough up a hairball.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Yes I taught rogue to let me do this. Can't say she loves it, but she tolerates it. Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes-- Rocket loves the vacuum and I have used it as a training tool: I make him down and wait while I vacuum an area, then he "gets" to be vacuumed, lol. 

Adding: we did this today outside also with the rake too.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Oh Yes! They love it too. It will feel so go to them you will go to vacuum the floor and can not get the dog out of the way


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

yeppie, all mine love it,


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Yep  I have a dyson with a dog slicker brush attachment - it's the best ever  I can't turn the vac on without the dogs coming over wanting a brush


----------



## MiraC (Dec 7, 2012)

I use my horse vacuum on my dogs.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## DollBaby (Oct 31, 2012)

I've had 2 that absolutely LOVED it!! This one, not so much... yet lol


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

LOL. Sometimes. I don't know why but sometimes Zeeva is deathly afraid of the vacuum. At other times, especially after about 10-15 seconds of vacuuming her, she relaxes. Smokey is the same way. What a fun question! c:


----------



## tropicalsun (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes we do! Here's a link to video we posted last year.
Markus helping with housework - YouTube


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

My GSD loves it to! I was using the shop vac to blow him dry then thought, what the heck, let me try vacuuming him. Brilliant idea!!

Can't say he likes the house vacuum-he gets out of the way of that one but he loves the shop vac.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Luka LOVES the shop-vac... when I bring it out and start vacuuming around her, she'll roll over on her back so I can vacuum her belly... and the back leg gets going... and she smiles! 

She learned early on not to lick the nozzle. The first time she did it, her expression was priceless.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I thought I was the only person on the planet that did this!

Finn hates the vacuum, but loves it when I use the hose on his back to get up the loose hair. I mainly just use it while brushing, but I'll finish by "hosing" him down. He got quite the rude awakening when he stuck his nose in the hose...


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Yup, Wolfie loves to be vacuumed.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Amazing! Fiona thinks the vacuum is an evil closet monster. She wants to attack it. I got her to stop barking like a mad woman last time. Maybe she wants me to vacuum her. I am going to give it a try. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

Nope. My dog leaves the room when the vacuum is on.
I really should try it.
But gradually.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Yup, I also do my one cat... LOL.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh, this is a definite goal after reading how many dogs love it! Seems like I vacuum hair contantly from everywhere BUT my dog.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Zoey's eyes bulge the moment I lay a finger on the vacuum. It's quite comical tbh. I'll roll the vacuum 5 feet and stop, that's when Zoey gets up and locks on. From there, she circle's the vacuum just waiting, waiting for it to move a single inch like a shark. When the moment comes, CHOMP! I've been slightly desensitizing her but I find it so funny it's hard.


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Yup on ocassion, I will. Usually when she's done barking at it....


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

As soon as I pull our Electrolux vac out of the loser ,Nala comes ruining over for a good vacuum crush down. She loves it.


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

Shane likes the vacuum, feels nice he says:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i never vacuumed our dog. i just ask my GF if she every
vacuumed him and she said "yes". i asked "what did he do"?
she said "nothing. he just lays there or stands there".
she also said "vacuuming him wasn't effective".


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

Hhahahaha, I literally just finished vacuuming Lola before sitting signing in to the forum.
She loves it and it's a shopvac so it does a great job !


----------



## Faelan (Jun 25, 2012)

I love how many people vacuum their dog!!!



> Yup, I also do my one cat... LOL.


However my cat I wish I could do, the second it comes out she's gone.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I thought I'd give this a try yesterday after reading the post and Jerry Lee just loved it. Rusti says the vacuum is evil and will suck her up but I am going to gradually try to see if I can get her to like it also.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Some cats like to be vacuumed, too.

As a matter of fact, I vacuum dogs and cats just about every day...I have a vac system at my grooming salon, where a slender hose attaches to my clippers and sucks the hair away as I clip. It's awesome.  Most animals tolerate it quite well; there are a few that are afraid of it, but even they get accustomed once they realize it won't hurt them. The system is much quieter than a regular vacuum.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

LOL vacuum like with a regular vacuum? Berlin likes to attack the hand held vacuum, so i stick the attachment on him. He loves it lol. Sometimes he'll bite the attachment, he gives me the most bizarre look ever


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

What a great idea Lol


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

I couldn't get the vacuum anywhere near my dogs!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Freestep said:


> Some cats like to be vacuumed, too.
> 
> As a matter of fact, I vacuum dogs and cats just about every day...I have a vac system at my grooming salon, where a slender hose attaches to my clippers and sucks the hair away as I clip. It's awesome.  Most animals tolerate it quite well; there are a few that are afraid of it, but even they get accustomed once they realize it won't hurt them. The system is much quieter than a regular vacuum.


I had never seen a cat enjoy being vacuumed until we went to my husband's Aunt's house. They had a enormous black and white kitty who actually loved it when she put the attachment on the vacuum cleaner, and vacuumed the loose hair off of her!

When I vacuum the floors, my Burmese mix doesn't really pay much attention to it and does not move from his spot if it gets close. My Siamese, on the other hand, runs under the couch as soon as he figures out what I intend to do-before it is actually turned on.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rufpup (Jan 1, 2014)

Yeah. I use the big one on him sometimes; and sometimes I used the handheld, it's a little "monster" hand held with attachments; has some good pick up. HE likes it, but thinks it's play time and wants to play with it. We also use the horse shedder on him in Spring/Fall...gets a lot of hair out fast (better than vacuum).


----------



## Rufpup (Jan 1, 2014)

gsdlover91 said:


> LOL vacuum like with a regular vacuum? Berlin likes to attack the hand held vacuum, so i stick the attachment on him. He loves it lol. Sometimes he'll bite the attachment, he gives me the most bizarre look ever
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My guys the same way, thinks it's play time. I crank up that vacuum and he comes running, he WANTS to be vacuumed! I had to train him as a puppy that the vacuum was NOT his toy. He doesn't attack it, he wants to play with it while I vacuum him...I think it goes back to I did make it "play" when he was a pup so that he wouldn't be afraid of it, and that training stuck :crazy:


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl thinks the vacuum is a dangerous noisey machine bent on doing harm that lives in the closet. She will have no part of this vacuuming you speak of.


----------



## loulabelle23 (Dec 15, 2013)

I cant get jake to letbme brush his teeth never3r mind vacuum him lol hes a bra burner drives me insane protest againist hoover the bin a brush the house a bag a shovel a pole 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

